# How do you brew coffee?



## forgetmenot_ (Oct 18, 2019)

I found a thread but it's the old one
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f9/coffee-how-do-you-drink-it-74308-6.html
I am asking about the ways of brewing. As for me, I got used to my Turkish coffee brewing pot, and that's my morning ritual. Nut my friends advised me to try one of these https://www.coffee-statistics.com/best-moka-pot
So I'd like to know. How the process of brewing affects the taste? If that's just a cup of coffee for you, does the fact that you made it manually makes it more tasteful? It is probably a strange question, but still...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2019)

We have two coffee makers. A cuisinart drip and a Keuring. We use the drip most days and I brew enough for two cups each for my SO and me. The Keurig is for quick cups of coffee/tea/hot water when brewing a whole pot is impractical. 

We use dark roast coffees.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 18, 2019)

I use either a Mueller French Press or make pour-over with a Kalita Wave.


----------



## kenmiller (Oct 18, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> I use either a Mueller French Press or make pour-over with a Kalita Wave.




It sounds good


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 18, 2019)

We are on our 3rd Keurig coffee machine since they first came out. We each drink two cups every morning and I like mine with light fresh cream. I actually like French pressed coffee the best, but I don't want to mess with it when I'm hardly awake.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> I use either a Mueller French Press or make pour-over with a Kalita Wave.



That is a really pretty French press. Also, it's not made of glass. I have broken quite a few French presses.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2019)

forgetmenot_ said:


> I found a thread but it's the old one
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f9/coffee-how-do-you-drink-it-74308-6.html
> I am asking about the ways of brewing. As for me, I got used to my Turkish coffee brewing pot, and that's my morning ritual. Nut my friends advised me to try one of these https://www.coffee-statistics.com/best-moka-pot
> So I'd like to know. How the process of brewing affects the taste? If that's just a cup of coffee for you, does the fact that you made it manually makes it more tasteful? It is probably a strange question, but still...



Those are moka pots. They won't make Turkish coffee. They can make very good coffee that is similar to espresso. I like both types of coffee. I think the moka pot is easier to use, but I have never made Turkish coffee. I have watched a friend make it, many times.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2019)

My go to coffee is made with my Italian espresso machine. I drink it over ice or allongé. I don't bother getting the hot water to elongate my espresso from the machine, I use an electric kettle.

When the power goes out, I use my Bialetti moka pot. It makes excellent coffee, but takes more watching than the espresso machine.

I also have Melitta cones to make pour over coffee. I have a French press from Bodum. We also have a 10 pot coffee maker that uses a basket to hold the ground coffee. We used to have an electric percolator, but I'm not fond of the coffee those make, so we donated it.

I was once invited to supper on a Polish ship. The coffee was surprisingly good and made by a very simple method. Course grounds were put in each cup and then hot water was added. You add any cream and sugar and then wait for the grounds to settle.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 18, 2019)

We also use the Mueller French Press.     We have 3 sizes depending on the occasion, from a singe cup version to a large sized press which yields at least 7 or 8 cups, I think...   The single cup version is very cute, according to my wife.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 18, 2019)

I use a simple pour over after years of complicated and expensive pots.  Cheap, easy, nothing to break - makes great coffee.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 20, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> We are on our 3rd Keurig coffee machine since they first came out. We each drink two cups every morning and I like mine with light fresh cream.* I actually like French pressed coffee the best, but I don't want to mess with it when I'm hardly awake.*




Souschef gave me a Sunday surprise, by making me French pressed coffee this morning.  I didn't even know he had read this thread. He found the pot in the garage, and went to Starbucks to get some advice along with a pound of fresh ground coffee. When he brought me my first cup, I knew right away that it was French pressed. Oh my...I'm spoiled rotten.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 20, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Souschef gave me a Sunday surprise, by making me French pressed coffee this morning.  I didn't even know he had read this thread. He found the pot in the garage, and went to Starbucks to get some advice along with a pound of fresh ground coffee. When he brought me my first cup, I knew right away that it was French pressed. Oh my...I'm spoiled rotten.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 20, 2019)

I have an espresso maker (you can buy one from Amazon for 60 bucks) and I have it set to make Caffè Americanos. After that, regular coffee out of a coffeemaker tastes lousy.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 21, 2019)

When making it at home, on the rare occasions we do, French Press. Most of those occasions are for Irish Coffee.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 21, 2019)

We just use a regular Cuisinart coffeemaker. I wanted to take this opportunity to let Kayelle know that I copied her idea of using his & hers Polish pottery coffee cups on Sunday morning. Our last name ends with -ski, so it's perfect


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 21, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> We just use a regular Cuisinart coffeemaker. I wanted to take this opportunity to let Kayelle know that I copied her idea of using his & hers Polish pottery coffee cups on Sunday morning. Our last name ends with -ski, so it's perfect
> View attachment 37090




I love your cups GG!! I could go crazy for so much of that beautiful Polish Pottery.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I love your cups GG!! I could go crazy for so much of that beautiful Polish Pottery.


Thank you, Kay, I do, too [emoji2]


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2019)

I've gone retro, plain old instant coffee made in the microwave one cup at a time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBx5iA-fDIs


----------



## mR.vINEGAR (Nov 1, 2021)

forgetmenot_ said:


> I found a thread but it's the old one
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f9/coffee-how-do-you-drink-it-74308-6.html
> I am asking about the ways of brewing. As for me, I got used to my Turkish coffee brewing pot, and that's my morning ritual. Nut my friends advised me to try one of these https://www.coffee-statistics.com/best-moka-pot
> So I'd like to know. How the process of brewing affects the taste? If that's just a cup of coffee for you, does the fact that you made it manually makes it more tasteful? It is probably a strange question, but still...



After many years of brewing coffee and observing what the professional have been doing, I combined the advice of the professionals with my new technique.  I'm pleased to say it works!!  If you're not in a hurry for your morning coffee, try this:

First, there is no such thing as "over extracted coffee".  Bitterness & sour comes from "over heated" coffee.  If over extraction was time related, it would not be possible to brew "Cold Brewed" coffee which takes approximately 12-24 hours.  Get a stainless steel double walled French Press.  The double wall is not a thermos type construction with a vacuum.  Its just simply double walled with an air space. You will not be using the FP plunger.

Pre-measure the water in the FP and pour it into a kettle. Grind the coffee beans at the mid point of "Auto Drip".  Not too fine nor too coarse. Bring the water to the boil.     Pour the boiled water into the FP and time for 2 minutes.  Pour in the ground coffee and time for 30 minutes and cover.

After 30 minutes, remove the cover and with a spoon, poke the BLOOM to allow it to submerge. With the same spoon, remove all floating foam and coffee particles. Removing the foam will also remove some of the unwanted bad for cholesterol oil.  Pour the coffee into a thermal coffee carafe.

This method allows the coffee to brew itself naturally and you will find, it is probably the best coffee you've ever tasted. The nice thing about this "natural" brewing is; You can make a good cup of coffee from mediocre beans. 
Roger


----------



## Bitser (Nov 2, 2021)

Wait 30 minutes?  Lord Love a Duck!

We've used the Melitta filter cones, French press pots, a fancy espresso machine, and ended up with a cheap and effective coffee press, that's quicker than any of the above.  







It's a simplified press that makes 1-2 cups at a time.  The paper filters are small and we reuse them a few days each, 'til they're dark brown. (No heap of waste plastic, like those Keurig abominations.)  The stirrer above is a waste of plastic:  we use a long-stemmed teaspoon.  The funnel is for insulated mugs with narrow tops.  

Not sure what it costs now.  I spent about $30 tops and got six months supply of filters.  It's good for travel, river trips, and camping.  You can boil water in a hotel microwave, or however.  All you need is hot water and good coffee.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 3, 2021)

It's been two years since I answered this question and a lot has changed. I now have a Bean to Cup ESPRESSIONE Concierge fully automatic espresso machine for espressos, cappuccinos and Caffe Americanos. This is my daily machine. 







I also have a Bodm Borosilicate French Press to make coffee without crema, usually for Irish coffee on the week-ends.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2021)

When we are travelling and know there will be a stove or hot plate, we bring one of these, no filters required.






We have a couple of sizes of these. Sometimes it's just how we want to make our coffee. If the power is out, we have a propane burner and use one on that to make coffee. 

When we make French press coffee, we use a wooden chop stick to stir the coffee.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Nov 3, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> I use either a Mueller French Press or make pour-over with a Kalita Wave.



I use the Mueller, too.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 3, 2021)

forgetmenot_ said:


> I found a thread but it's the old one
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f9/coffee-how-do-you-drink-it-74308-6.html
> I am asking about the ways of brewing. As for me, I got used to my Turkish coffee brewing pot, and that's my morning ritual. Nut my friends advised me to try one of these https://www.coffee-statistics.com/best-moka-pot
> So I'd like to know. How the process of brewing affects the taste? If that's just a cup of coffee for you, does the fact that you made it manually makes it more tasteful? It is probably a strange question, but still...



I'd say stick with what you know. Your Turkish (not only Turkish) pot is a great way of making coffee.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 3, 2021)

I have been using a Gaggia Classic Pro for a while now.  I think it is the bee's knees.  The grinder is a Baratza Sette 270Wi.

We did a recent trip to KY and I took the whole setup with us.  Family thought it was a real treat to get fresh espresso drinks through out the day.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 3, 2021)

I feel such inadequacy drinking my one a day cup of decaf, made in my single cup Bella coffee maker, while reading all the posts by the kids with cool coffee makers. 

Ross


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 6, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> I feel such inadequacy drinking my one a day cup of decaf, made in my single cup Bella coffee maker, while reading all the posts by the kids with cool coffee makers.
> 
> Ross



Yes, I know what you mean.   

I enjoy 1 mug of coffee a day, made in a Bodum cafetierre (which apparently is called a French Press in the US!)    I have two Bodums actually.   One that makes a single mug and another that makes 4.   

As I only have the one mug in the morning, I like it pretty strong, with some semi-skimmed milk and 1 spoon of brown sugar.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 7, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> Yes, I know what you mean.
> 
> I enjoy 1 mug of coffee a day, made in a Bodum cafetierre (which apparently is called a French Press in the US!)    I have two Bodums actually.   One that makes a single mug and another that makes 4.
> 
> As I only have the one mug in the morning, I like it pretty strong, with some semi-skimmed milk and 1 spoon of brown sugar.



I used to call it a Bodum too, because I was introduced to them in Denmark.  Bodum was a Danish company, so every one I saw was actually a Bodum coffee maker. But, Bodum is just one company that makes them. I was told that type of coffee maker is called a French press, because they were probably first made in France.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 7, 2022)

I have a few different ways I make coffee, depending on what I want, how much I want, and how long I want to wait.

First and quickest is a small percolator that makes three cups of coffee. It's ok and I primarily use it to make flavored coffees. Second method is similar, we have one of the single serve drip cones and I'll use that. For both these I use a little heavy cream and a little either maple syrup or brown sugar. I find they add a richness to the coffee that white sugar just doesn't have.

If I have time I'll use a small pan, bring water to a boil. Remove it from the heat, and then add fine ground coffee. I let it sit for fifteen minutes. Then I'll add brown sugar and a small pat of butter, and put it back on the burner. Bring just to a boil, immediately remove from heat and let the grounds settle. Then pour into mugs as soon as they do. I'm careful not to pour the grounds into the mugs. I don't add anything else to this method except occasionally a little fresh grated cinnamon.

The last method is my favorite. I bring water to a boil and then reduce the temperature to low. Then for every 1 cup of water I add 1/4 cup hole coffee beans and 1 whole clove. I add them as soon as the water stops actively bubbling. Then I let it sit on the lowest temp for forty minutes. It's great for a brunch or lunch coffee, or later morning after your first cup was a quicker method coffee. For this method I either drink it black or with a little high quality milk. The combination of clove and coffee is like nothing else. The clove accents the various flavors in the coffee and highlights them. And because the water isn't too hot the coffee doesn't end up bitter. It is nuttier, smoother, with just a hint of bite from the clove. The flavor is a nice strength without getting that weird, powdery, metallic taste that strong coffee frequently has.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2022)

I've upped my game from instant in 2019 to the pour-over method in 2022.

I heat the water in a teakettle and use the basket and pot salvaged from a defunct Mister Coffee machine.

Prices on everything have increased so for now I've settled on using 10ounce bricks of espresso-style coffee from the local PriceRite at $1.99.







If prices continue to rise I may end up going back to a cup or two of instant coffee each day, we'll see.


----------



## Badjak (Dec 8, 2022)

Aeropress for my cup of coffee in the morning
French press if there are more people as the aeropress is small.
Melita filter holder with coffee filter bag over a thermos if I feel like it.
Got a vietnamese drip coffee thingy as well.
Black coffee, no sugar for me and please no instant coffee


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 8, 2022)

Black n Decker Drip.  I make 8 cups with Nabob medium roast. Drink about 4 or 5 cups during the day, heated in the micro wave after machine is turned off.  Any left I drink the next morning and then make another pot.
I drink from a cup not a mug.
If I'm drinking it fresh made, I heat my milk first, so as not to cool down the coffee straight from the pot.
Cup is constantly being reheated in the micro. I do not like lukewarm coffee.  I will often find a forgotten cup in the micro.
Quantity I drink is really dependent on what's happening.  A lot of desk or sitting work, more coffee.  Stand up walk around activity - none.

I do NOT feel the need to bring a travel mug or run to Tim Horton's or Starbucks the moment I step out the door.

edit;  sorry thought this was different thread about coffee, but nevertheless - I make it in a Black and Decker from Walmart.


----------

